# CHANGED - Dancing a jig in Middle Harbour *Monday 11/6*



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

With reports of big kings in Middle Harbour and some success being reported on jigs, I've hatched a cunning plan. Aim is to prospect the stretch between Bantry Bay and Long Bay for bait balls and drop jigs through them (after first radioing your good fortune to your dancing partners). Heavy tackle is recommended. I'll have a 30lb outfit, but that's fairly light for jigging.

Of course you're welcome to come and try other techniques, but I'll be giving the jigging a serious run.

Aim is to be on the water around 6am. I'll be launching from Roseville and heading straight to Bantry Bay to begin propecting. Off course, will be trolling at least one lure while prospecting


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I might have to join the dancing troupe too!  Hopefully the weather is cooperating... Queen's Bday weekend seems to = rain


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll polish my tap shoes. Might see if I can get a quick squid session in on Saturday night to cover all the bases.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Occy - Used to have success (Many many years ago) jigging with the bigger size raiders. The ones around 60g or so from memory.

Used to get some big kings on them.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to have to be extra good to SWMBO to get a leave pass to this and the V8's on Monday.

Not having fished here before, are there bait grounds close by as a back-up/2nd option? Is it worth having the back-up?

What size jigs is everyone thinking/recommending?

Probably try and get on the water around 5ish...


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

OOH I have just the right outfit, and I have some appropriate fishing gear too!

There with bells on to hang close to y'all with sounders :wink: :wink:

Will bring some funky 6" jigs I picked up in Singapore.

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes there are bait grounds in the area. Yakkas and squid are available, but I only seem to end up with cuttlies.

As for jigs, knife jigs are the go. Lots of brands on the market at a wide range of prices and sizes. I have one (R2S but don't know how good it is) @ 120g and some 60g gillies metal pichards as backup.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I went and bought myself a jig this morning (assist hook sold separately)and I've got some very snazzy Owner trebles with red tinselly stuff to address the bottom end at home.

I've never jigged before - I'd have thought that Middle Harbour (max depth about 30m, mostly more like 20m) was a tad shallow for jigging, although I have seen guys doing it at the Quarantine marker (about 18m, but no fish on the jigs that I've seen). Looks the biz though, and if it caught me, why not a kingfish?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

It's gonna be a disco down there!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn it,
now I've got jig envy.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Clarkos said:


> Not having fished here before, are there bait grounds close by as a back-up/2nd option? Is it worth having the back-up?


Yakkas can be caught at the pontoon next to the boat ramp... very handy as I catch my bait just before I launch 

Thought I'd better mention for everyone who is turning up, the boat ramp is in a National Park so you either need a park pass or get a parking permit when you enter. This area is patrolled quite heavily on weekends so I wouldn't risk not getting a permit. 

One more thing.... This months Fishing World has a good article on jigging.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

still negociating with the missus but how long would it take to paddle over from Tunks Park?
Just looked at the map and that could be a bad idea.
Is the area near Bantry bay thought to be better? the water is obviously deeper

Kerry


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

keza said:


> still negociating with the missus but how long would it take to paddle over from Tunks Park?
> Just looked at the map and that could be a bad idea.
> Is the area near Bantry bay thought to be better? the water is obviously deeper
> 
> Kerry


Kerry, there is very deep water in the long bay / sailors bay area. 30m+. I am thinking of heading down that way in my prospecting so there is no reason why you can't start down there. If you have a UHF radio just give as a hoy on Ch25.

And Dave (sbd) I agree that jigging in Middle Harbour is possibly a marginal proposition but think the experiment is worth trying. Remember to lift the rod up and down a few times before ripping up the jig. Will save the arms a bit and is supposed to attract the fishes' attention


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Keza,

It's about 45mins - 1hr on the Outback from Tunks to Bantry Bay, without much pausing. I'm considering launching from there also, so I get a bit of a leg stretch first; you also cross the deepest water in Middle Harbour on the way to BB and it's free. You can get yakkas in the bay full of wrecks just around from Tunks.

The deepest water I've found is in the centre of the bay opposite The Spit (about 30m) and off Castlecrag Pt to the other side of Sugarloaf Bay (also around 30m) . After Sugarloaf it gets a bit shallower, to around 20m in the channel. Bantry Bay varies from 2 - 20 m (mostly 12m ish), and runs out to sandflats.

Probably the most attractive thing to predatory fish is that the water would still be warmer up at BB than the main Harbour and there's also a fair amount of bait in the water. I've never had much luck there (a few keeper snapper and flathead, and 8 billion small snapper) but I still believe.

(edit) Sorry Ken and Dave, just read your posts.

Dave: marginal's my middle name.
Ken: yup, Roseville's much closer (around 15 mins) but the journey is the destination my son.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Jigging tips - http://japanangler.com/?p=32 Check out his other articles as well


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wanna move it to Monday Ken. Definitely a less risky proposition wind wise. I'm happy to move


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna move it to Monday Ken. Definitely a less risky proposition wind wise. I'm happy to move
> ...


Done


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

OK


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh bugger..

ok.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that's great for me, i can do monday :lol: 
Kerry


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Monday it is... 
With all this fresh water we might find the big fish have moved a bit further towards the Spit / Clontarf?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Bugger. I'm out. Going to Eastern Creek on Monday.

Good luck guys, and I hope the experiment pays off.

Might have to sneak out to Cowen on Sunday I think.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a starter for Monday. Should be interesting to see where the fish hang out - freshwater upstream flushing things down towards the Spit and a swell running on the harbour side.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Lot's of fresh dirty water up there, my prediction... Big jewies going craaazy!

Dan


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

Well it is my home ground, so i am in (now that the wind has gone).

The water is really poo brown. The last time the water was like this (about 6 weeks ago) there were good numbers of tailor between the boat ramp and bantry bay - got to get the smoker cleaned up.

Michael


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be at Roseville ramp at 5:45 and on the water by 6


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> I'll be at Roseville ramp at 5:45 and on the water by 6


Copy that!

I'll be at the jetty loading up the new bait tube, hopefully!

Dan


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

i'll be putting in at tunks park at 6.30 (too many late nights).
I'll paddle towards Bantry bay and hopefully catch you on the way.
If i have a burst of energy i might start from roseville.
Does any one have the address of the roseville ramp, i can't see it on my map.

see you tomorrow

Kerry
ps. i'll have a radio so will give you a shout on 25


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Will see you guys out there.... will hopefully be at the ramp about 5:45
Will have UHF on CHN25


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

keza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'll be putting in at tunks park at 6.30 (too many late nights).
> I'll paddle towards Bantry bay and hopefully catch you on the way.
> ...


Kerry, ramp is in Davidson Park, on the Peninsula side of the river. If coming from Chatswood or the city, you have to cross Roseville Bridge, do a U turn at first opportunity then take the exit ramp just before the bridge. Turn left at the bottom. There is a parking meter shortly after passing the unattended toll booth. Get your ticket and proceed to the end where you'll find the ramp and somewhere to park. Otherwise, we'll see you on your way up from Long Bay


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll go in from Tunks Park at 0500. I'll be heading down towards BB, but I'll stop off anywhere promising on the way. I've got my toy radio, I'm sure I'll catch up with at least some of you. I'm heading off now to see if I can find a squid.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll be launching from Clontarf around 7.00 and do a couple of passes around Seaforth Bluff first - figure between people launching at Roseville and Tunks - we'll have Middle Harbour covered. I'll call on the UHF and try and catch up with you all somewhere.

Cheers!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> this unprecedented fresh into the system


You ain't from round these parts! Are ya son?

I'm going to be pulling the more tropical colours of noisy Rapala to make up for the gloomy conditions, I've got a good feeling..

Dan


----------

